# Guide Recomendations St Pete/Tampa



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Walk the beaches early morning and fish for snook.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Most of the fly oriented guides I know are probably booked up on tarpon right now.

That said...my first calls would be (in no particular order)...

Ethan Kiburz
https://www.captainethankiburz.com/

Adam Maillez
http://www.tampabayanglingcompany.com/

Greg Peterson
https://www.headshotcharters.com/

There are others, for sure, but I know those three and would fish with them even though I have my own skiff and gear. All local guides, good guys, and very fishy.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Like crboggs said, most likely everyone is booked for tarpon season. That said Shawn McCole
https://www.captainshawnmccole.com
has put us on fish every time I've been with him. Shoot him (and the other guys mentioned for that matter) an email or text and he might have a cancellation or a rare free day that works.


----------



## Dustin May (Jun 27, 2018)

Mike Goodwine
Blackneckadventurescharters.com

He's always catching slob Reds and Snook!


----------

